# I'm Coming Home..



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was able to get in 2 meetings today and get on a flight tomorrow, which means I leave London a day early....YEA!

A little over 11hrs of flight time and I get home at 11:45pm Friday.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Have a safe trip !! What was the travel purpse?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Have a safe trip !! What was the travel purpse?


All business related...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the warning, er, update Jim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal Jim, have a safe flight and welcome back to the States. In case you missed the headlines, major winds and flooding while you were gone. Bad news is OSU floated away and the football team is now gone. Baseball team is going to Oregon. Riley is the new coach of WSU. The sheep well the sheep are still in Corvallis, they appear happy that the football players are gone too... but no idea why they look that way.

Have a good one!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> The sheep well the sheep are still in Corvallis, they appear happy that the football players are gone too... but no idea why they look that way.
> 
> Have a good one!


I knew you Oregainians (or Origanders) were strange. It must be something in the water that drains to that side of the Cont. Divide.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I knew you Oregainians (or Origanders) were strange.


Its Orygonians. See we need to help those from the other side of the US with this.

Oregon is pronounced ORYgun not Ory-GONE.

Now I will be nice to Jim and other Beaver Fans and not go into the story about the Football player and the sheep. Well let me rephrase that I won't unless I'm asked to lol


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Good deal Jim, have a safe flight and welcome back to the States. In case you missed the headlines, major winds and flooding while you were gone. Bad news is OSU floated away and the football team is now gone. Baseball team is going to Oregon. Riley is the new coach of WSU. The sheep well the sheep are still in Corvallis, they appear happy that the football players are gone too... but no idea why they look that way.
> 
> Have a good one!


I suppose that all really means something to you guys, doesn't it?

Welcome home (almost)! WOW! And a day early, even. Good for you!!! Anyone who doesn't travel for business seems to think its an exciting and glamorous perk. Those of us who DO travel for business understand how very similar the insides of hotels and office buildings really are - no matter where in the world they sit - and how little of "all those neat places you get to go to" you ever really get to see much of. I spent a week negotiating contracts in Sweden. I did see the mountains ... through the picture window behind the other negotiator's desk







...oh, and the trolley cars rolling under my hotel room window all night. The only way I knew I was in a different country was that I couldn't read the storefront signs out my window.

I'm sure you'll be glad to be home and sleep in your own bed!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome home (almost)! WOW! And a day early, even. Good for you!!! Anyone who doesn't travel for business seems to think its an exciting and glamorous perk. Those of us who DO travel for business understand how very similar the insides of hotels and office buildings really are - no matter where in the world they sit - and how little of "all those neat places you get to go to" you ever really get to see much of. I spent a week negotiating contracts in Sweden. I did see the mountains ... through the picture window behind the other negotiator's desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You NAILED it!! Everyone thinks all the travel is great...but let me tell you, its NOT! It is now 5:15am in London and I'm wide awake..









Flight leaves at 3pm, so I have some time to kill today. Will head to airport...get a nice seat in the United Red Carpet Room and just dig into email. Have about 75-100 per day, so this will give me a good amount of time to catch up. Of course I might find some time to check Outbackers.com too....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course I might find some time to check Outbackers.com too....


Come on.... your never on here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Of course I might find some time to check Outbackers.com too....


Come on.... your never on here.
[/quote]

I check in every now and then...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone wanna wager on when O/C will be the 1st to _really_ hit 10k posts?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Anyone wanna wager on when O/C will be the 1st to _really_ hit 10k posts?


Not me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Although...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I was hoping to beat him to it but im failing bad....







he was quiet there for a while and i thought id catch him. 
BUT, you know, he will be tied up on a plane for 11 hours or so. Maybe then ill make my move. just have to get Doug out of my way first....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jim, have a safe trip home. So you missed all the rain the past week or so?

I'm sure you managed to have a little fun on your "business" trip.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

campmg said:


> Jim, have a safe trip home. So you missed all the rain the past week or so?
> I'm sure you managed to have a little fun on your "business" trip.


ya, how was hanging out with those _tossers _over there.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I was hoping to beat him to it but im failing bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. Doug and....a few others who shall remain nameless, faceless beings in the vast universe of this cyberworld









Well....come on....we're waiting.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Stranger things have happened.


Correct me if I'm wrong (I know. I know. In a heartbeat!!), but I don't think it's legit for you to use your lofty post, or any of the myriad techno- toys tools at your services, to actually turn post counts _backwards_....

I'm just sayin......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Stranger things have happened.


Correct me if I'm wrong (I know. I know. In a heartbeat!!), but I don't think it's legit for you to use your lofty post, or any of the myriad techno- toys tools at your services, to actually turn post counts _backwards_....

I'm just sayin......








[/quote]
Are you kidding me? THAT would be WRONG!

Still...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The sad thing is (or maybe it isn't so sad), in 'The Good Ol' Days', I would have been able to close this thing out in a week, no problem.
At my current pace, it's going to take until mid February.









Yup... My money is on Jim!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The sad thing is (or maybe it isn't so sad), in 'The Good Ol' Days', I would have been able to close this thing out in a week, no problem.
> At my current pace, it's going to take until mid February.
> 
> 
> ...


That would have been in a week when you were sick and not spending so much time on line, right?

Funny. Just the other day I'm sure I heard Shannon asking for us to help her figure out a way to get YOU out of HER hair.... and, Doug, it is only a few hundred posts....with your stellar and previously untarnished reputation on the line....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I was hoping to beat him to it but im failing bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. Doug and....a few others who shall remain nameless, faceless beings in the vast universe of this cyberworld









Well....come on....we're waiting.....
[/quote]
IM trying .....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3 x-mas partys today to attend.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> That would have been in a week when you were sick and not spending so much time on line, right?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hope the trip home was a smooth one!

Hey there is one advantage to buisness travel overseas. Last month I was in England and filled up the rental car prior to returning it at the airport. The Diesel Mondeo (that was getting 45 mpg all week







) took 45 Pounds to fill up. That's $100 for one week of driving a small car around. I probably didn't put more than 250 miles on it.








I came home and topped up my truck the next day for $60 and felt pretty good about it!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome back OC it is always good to get home after a trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Anyone wanna wager on when O/C will be the 1st to _really_ hit 10k posts?


Not me!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Come on...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Although...


...yes?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Stranger things have happened.


...and they still are happening.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Jim, have a safe trip home. So you missed all the rain the past week or so?
> I'm sure you managed to have a little fun on your "business" trip.


ya, how was hanging out with those _tossers _over there.....








[/quote]

It was just "ok". Anyone that knows me, knows I'm a laid back kind of guy. I don't get all spun up on who has a better job...car...house...etc. I know I'm generalizing, but it seems a lot of the folks I bump into in London have a "look down on you" attitude. That's not for me...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I was hoping to beat him to it but im failing bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. Doug and....a few others who shall remain nameless, faceless beings in the vast universe of this cyberworld









Well....come on....we're waiting.....
[/quote]

...quilty as charged.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Stranger things have happened.


Correct me if I'm wrong (I know. I know. In a heartbeat!!), but I don't think it's legit for you to use your lofty post, or any of the myriad techno- toys tools at your services, to actually turn post counts _backwards_....

I'm just sayin......








[/quote]
Are you kidding me? THAT would be WRONG!

Still...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey...I never thought of that...but its funny whenever I post a lot (a lot for me is a day over 50) then the next day Doug has "a lot" as well...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> The sad thing is (or maybe it isn't so sad), in 'The Good Ol' Days', I would have been able to close this thing out in a week, no problem.
> At my current pace, it's going to take until mid February.
> 
> 
> ...


No chance I can beat you do 10k my friend....now first to 11k is WIDE open!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I was hoping to beat him to it but im failing bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. Doug and....a few others who shall remain nameless, faceless beings in the vast universe of this cyberworld









Well....come on....we're waiting.....
[/quote]
IM trying .....
[/quote]

Keep on going...and going...and going.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I have


you have?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> 3 x-mas partys today to attend.


Enjoy them....I'll be here. (and you know what that means)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Welcome back OC it is always good to get home after a trip.


Thanks....

Did my best OJ through Chicago last night as my flight from London left 45mins late. When I got to my gate door was closed and the agent was gone and there was another passenger looking around as well. He told me they would not reopen the gate...but the plane was still there. I grabbed the closest United agent...gave her a very nice "please" and then showed her my "1K Status Card" (meaning I flew over 100,000 miles on United last year) and she walked right over and opened the gate. Membership has some privileges.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

100,000 miles! Man when do you have time to camp?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> 100,000 miles! Man when do you have time to camp?


LOL...

The sad part is I only fly United on international trips. I had another 60-65k on Alaska. I fly about every week...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 100,000 miles! Man when do you have time to camp?


LOL...

The sad part is I only fly United on international trips. I had another 60-65k on Alaska. I fly about every week...








[/quote]

Although you travel a lot, it's really good to see all the great family time you do spend camping. Now that's a good dad.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> 100,000 miles! Man when do you have time to camp?


LOL...

The sad part is I only fly United on international trips. I had another 60-65k on Alaska. I fly about every week...








[/quote]

Although you travel a lot, it's really good to see all the great family time you do spend camping. Now that's a good dad.








[/quote]

With my DW being a Teacher and having the summers off, it makes things easy to get out of town on a Friday afternoon. Bless her heart, she does a lot of work to get us ready for camping!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome back. I see you are getting caught back up quickly. Doug was hoping the jet lag would slow you down on posts.....


----------

